# Woodpeckers Clampzilla



## PapaBear6

Folks:

I wasn't sure whether to post this question here, or in the Review section, as this is not an actual review.

I just received an ad in my email for a panel clamp that Woodpeckers has, called Clampzilla. 
They seem very expensive, and I question putting out that kind of money.

That being said, I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with them, and are they worth the $$$$? If they work as advertised, it would probably be worth the money for me, as I do glue up a lot of small panels.

I haven't included the webpage, as I am not sure if that is allowed or not. If it is allowed, let me know and I will include the webpage.

Thanks


----------



## DannyW

I got that email also and thought it was a neat idea but very expensive. I have a few of their products and quite like them but I think in this case shop made cauls and regular clamps will work just as well. Now I need to get me some nice parallel clamps but have not been willing to spend the money, but those Bessey parallel clamps look cheap now compared to these!


----------



## SMP

Well if you don't want to use the old tried and true method that craftsman have been using for decades, you could get these i'm sure they will work well or buy about 6 of the Damstom clamps that do the same thing for $60 at rockler, etc.


----------



## HokieKen

Here is the link. Nothing wrong with posting it here ;-)

On the other hand, there is something wrong with that price. As there is with most of the Woodpecker tools IMO… sigh. I really like that they are US made and from my limited hands-on with some of their tools, they are of very good quality. But the prices consistently scare me off from purchasing them.

There are alternatives out there if you google them. Everything from DIY versions to hardware kits that you make your own wooden bars for to complete solutions with hardware and bars. The WP version looks more robust. But not enough to justify the price difference IMO.

Just my $.02. YMMV of course.


----------



## PapaBear6

I have always done my panel clamping with bar clamps and some cawls. 
These just looked to be quicker, cleaner, and less hassle.

I believe that these clamps put a little bit of actual pressure down on the panels as well to prevent buckling. I don't believe that the Damston clamps do that.

Thanks for the comments.
Randy


----------



## pottz

for the money ill pass,ive been gluing up panels for many years and have no problems using just good ole cheap pipe clamps.ive never been a fan of expensive clamps,i mean anything that applies pressure is a clamp so once that is achieved what more do you need ?


----------



## Delete

If you want to build your own here are the plans. I think I posted this link before.

https://hobbyworkshopprojects.blogspot.com/2019/03/woods-panel-clamps.html

"Wood" published these over 30 years ago now. Looks like this manufacturer liked them as much as I did, but the price, wow, highway robbery.

If you make your own, I can't see more than $25 for wood and hardware each. and you will get more vertical press with this one.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

Clampzilla? 
LOL
Some one is always trying to make a new and better mouse trap! 
Woodpeckers is not only one with expensive system for panel clamping. 
Peachtree sells the Panel Max system: 
https://www.ptreeusa.com/clamp_panel_glueUp.htm
Although Peachtree Panel Max does seem to go on sale for 20-25% occasionally?

Cheers!


----------



## BuckeyeDennis

I have a set of the 36" Shopsmith double-bar clamps, and they work great. The bars have slightly convex faces that bear on the panel, and get drawn flat under clamping pressure. The resulting lateral pressure forces even the center boards into precise alignment with the rest of the panel.

https://www.shopsmith.com/ownersite/catalog/mvclamp_doublebar.htm

These are heavy-duty clamps, and you can get three 36" clamps for about the same price as two of the ClampZillas. So they're still not cheap.


----------



## rad457

I use Dubuque Aluminum Bar Clamps for any panel clamping, see the price has gone up since I goy mine from L. V.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Here is the link. Nothing wrong with posting it here ;-)
> 
> - HokieKen


WOWser, they have outdone themselves this time with the gouge-a-thon pricing of theirs. When someone makes a Damstom clamp look like a great deal, that is something.

I still have several of the ShopSmith clamps from way back in the 80's when I worked for them. Sinful prices I paid back then. IIRC they were 2 bux apiece, lol.


----------



## therealSteveN

> Clampzilla?
> LOL
> Some one is always trying to make a new and better mouse trap!
> Woodpeckers is not only one with expensive system for panel clamping.
> Peachtree sells the Panel Max system:
> https://www.ptreeusa.com/clamp_panel_glueUp.htm
> Although Peachtree Panel Max does seem to go on sale for 20-25% occasionally?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> - CaptainKlutz


It would almost be a toss for the model of these that is automated hydraulic, against the prices of those overpriced offerings of Woodpeckers.


----------



## avsmusic1

agree with everyone else - I'm a fan of some of woodpeckers stuff but these are just insanely expensive. When you can get multiple acceptable alternatives for the same price, something is broken 
The only people that seem to have this type of stuff are the sponsored youtube/social media personalities


----------



## Tony1212

> There are alternatives out there if you google them. Everything from DIY versions to hardware kits that you make your own wooden bars for to complete solutions with hardware and bars. The WP version looks more robust. But not enough to justify the price difference IMO.
> 
> - HokieKen


Yeah, much cheaper and you can bevel the cauls to help with alignment, and make them as long as you want.

The two options below have about a 3.5/5 star rating. I couldn't find any ratings for the Clampzilla. But if you have Amazon Prime, the Powertec option will run about $112 for 4 clamps (+ the wood for cauls). That's cheaper than a single Clampzilla ($130 + shipping).

Powertec 4 Way Clamping System - $28 on amazon - Hardware for one clamp.

Rockler 4 Way Equal Pressure Clamp - $38 at Rockler - Hardware for one clamp


----------



## rwe2156

North of $100 for a single use clamp?

Nah….........Nevery use them but if needed I can make a caul for $0.

Guys I've been glued panels for >30 years with pipe clamps, parallel clamps and, yes, the Harbor Freight aluminum bar clamps.

Gotta tell you the HF clamps do just as good a job as any of them.

On a side note, a caul won't guarantee flat panel. Its all about accurately jointed boards and balanced clamping. A judicious strike with a rubber mallet while clamping will flush up an aberrant board.


----------



## pottz

> North of $100 for a single use clamp?
> 
> Nah….........Nevery use them but if needed I can make a caul for $0.
> 
> Guys I ve been glued panels for >30 years with pipe clamps, parallel clamps and, yes, the Harbor Freight aluminum bar clamps.
> 
> Gotta tell you the HF clamps do just as good a job as any of them.
> 
> On a side note, a caul won t guarantee flat panel. Its all about accurately jointed boards and balanced clamping. A judicious strike with a rubber mallet while clamping will flush up an aberrant board.
> 
> - Robert


+1 totally agree and do the same.


----------



## Geeph

I made a set using the Rockler kit linked above and really like them a lot. They are a little fiddly in that the clamp mechanism isn't attached onto the bars in the way the Woodpecker ones are. Woodpecker design appears to be very well engineered. You are definitely paying a premium for small batch, american made, superior engineering, and top precision and quality manufacturing. That may be well worth it to some if cost isn't a primary criteria in your buying decision.


----------



## CaptainKlutz

> The two options below have about a 3.5/5 star rating. I couldn t find any ratings for the Clampzilla. But if you have Amazon Prime, the Powertec option will run about $112 for 4 clamps (+ the wood for cauls). That s cheaper than a single Clampzilla ($130 + shipping).
> 
> Rockler 4 Way Equal Pressure Clamp - $38 at Rockler - Hardware for one clamp
> 
> - Tony1212


I'll fess up:
Before I knew better over a decage ago, bought the Rockler parallel clamps during a sale. The Rockler managed reviews gave them a 4+ rating, which is joke. They won't post my review I've left on site for them.

Used them a dozen times. total PIA to use. 
Made a couple modifications to clamp bars and they work better, but still too 'fiddly' for me to tolerate.

They don't work well if you make the bars as drawn in manual. Cutting a single drilled hole in half to make the clamp point to shallow and allows the clamp to easily jump out of slot as tighten them. Which makes set up horrible.
Need to make the groove deeper for better hold. Made on set of bars with larger hole, and another with 2 overlapping holes with forstner bit. The twin hole version made set up a little easier.

They have a couple of other design weaknesses as well. 
The minimum panel thickness is ~11/16 due width of clamp bars pressing on wood. 
Plus any ham fist'd Klutz like me can easily bend the stamped metal side brackets if you apply to much force. You get no warning they are going to fail. Just Boom, clamp goes loose. Once sides are bent, they never work again. They are currently siting in scrap metal box in shop.

Rockler? YMMV


----------



## PapaBear6

Thanks for the replies. I appreciate the links. There certainly appears to be a lot better options out there for better prices. 
I thought those were priced pretty high.


----------



## MountainMan63

I just looked for myself at the price of the Woodpeckers Clampzillias & for a set of 4 of them they can be yours for the low, low price of only $439.99, yes that's right folks a low, low $439.99!!


----------



## bilyo

This is already a pretty long thread but, I'll add my 2 cents: 
I have an assembly table made from an old solid core door covered with plastic laminate. It's pretty flat. When I need to glue up a panel, I do it on this table by laying bowed cauls across the joined boards and clamping them to the table. This puts pressure on the center boards to keep them in alignment. I then use pipe clamps to squeeze the whole panel together. Any glue squeeze out scrapes off of the plastic laminate very easily. Panels always come out very flat. No expensive clamps needed.


----------



## planecurious

This is the cheapest 4 way clamp: battens, rope and wedges. In my experience you need to make sure the rope is not slippery or too stretchy (like nylon, cotton and hemp work well), wax/tape the battens to prevent glueing and polish+wax the wedges to make them easier to insert (mine are maple and I burnished them before use). I space the battens so I cannot flex the span between them (thinner/wider pannels = closer spacing)





 (audio in Spanish so just turn it off and watch)


----------



## AndyJ1s

Interesting products, but I'll stick with my Dubuque Universal aluminum bar clamps, and some old (not the current imported) Pony Jorgensen pipe clamps.

I saw an online video yesterday of a guy recommending woodworking clamps to have and to avoid. Among the clamps to avoid: wooden hand screw clamps… The most versatile clamps there are! I'd be lost if I didn't have mine!

Different rides for different riders…


----------



## therealSteveN

> Different rides for different riders…
> 
> - AndyJ1s


You betcha.


----------

